# Netgear wpn111 smart wizard problem!



## Taki182 (Jan 8, 2009)

each time i start up my computer, the smart wizard comes up (like the one when it asks you for the first time about what to connect to).

before the client is fully loaded, i am able to access the internet. however, when it does, the internet goes away until i go through the smart wizard process.
This is quite tedious and im wondering why it comes up??


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

is this for wireless?

try re installing your driver for this
http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/938


----------

